# 95 altima oxygen sensor



## JLB (Sep 11, 2005)

Say there, my oxygen sensor came out of my muffler and I don't see what holds it in. Do I have to buy a new sensor to make it stay in or is there a way to lock it in place? Should I "JB Weld" it in place?

TNX

JB


----------



## Agoudine (Feb 19, 2005)

Your O2 sensor came out of catalytic converter (not muffler) because it became old and all rusted out. I'm afraid you need to replace the catalytic converter and buy a new o2 sensor to put in. Depending on how old the whole exhaust system is, you may have to replace the pipes and muffler too, like I did on my altima '95.Total repair came up to $800 including labor. Since the car can run without Rear O2 sensor (the one we are talking about) for now you can just stick it back in and tie with metal wire, but it is only a temporary solution, sooner or later "Check engine" light will come on.
To have an idea about prices go to:
www.maximumautoparts.com 
or search for other web sites.
It is cheaper to buy parts online and go to a mechanic for installation, than make repair shop buy parts. And of corse dealership will charge you much more expensive.


----------



## JLB (Sep 11, 2005)

Thanks for reply. I will indeed wire it back in place. There is not rust on exhaust or probe so I will see how long this last.

JB


----------

